# What would you do??



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

So I was fishing the point and this dude parks right beside me. Gets out and cast out. Then starts talking to me telling me how he builds his own rods and blah blah and I noticed he was casting out bottom rigs with two mullet heads. He was telling me how far he was casting and I was like OK. Then he gets drunk and passes out, so a guy gets a drum on and I have to reel this guys chit in so the guy can land his drum and I get the stink eye like I was with this idiot. Should I have just cut his lines instead of reeling it in and puting them back in his rack?????:beer:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Prolly same thing. I wouldn't cut anyones stuff unless it was needed. Guess he wanted a double....


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Were they keepers?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Were they keepers?


keeper heads????


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Were they keepers?



The rods, I wouldn't have paid for em...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Wine all over the keyboard
Alrighty then, would would you do if you saw someone hanging around with a crossbow in a tree in your back yard, but said he was only chasing squirrels? And he looked kinda funny too. And, he had a thing for peanut butter in jars.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol..................


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

No more takers? The news isn't even on yet...
How many times did he cast before he passed out?
Reel 'em in, stick a keeper in his cooler, throw the other back, let him sleep and cast to where he was casting.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> No more takers? The news isn't even on yet...
> How many times did he cast before he passed out?
> Reel 'em in, stick a keeper in his cooler, throw the other back, let him sleep and cast to where he was casting.



I don't remember, I got so annoyed with him I decided to act like I went to sleep so he would shut up. And then he showed up on the net....


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

cdog said:


> and i get the stink eye like i was with this idiot.


lol!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Was he using a spinning reel upside down?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I read it wrong last night:beer:
Would have done the same thing. Would have told him why I did it before the stink eye. 
Had to do roughly the same last summer. Was camping at Sandbridge and the campsite had a canal round it(full of smallmouth btw). Site next door leaves the tent pitch to go out of the campsite, leaving a baited rod in the water. I'm trying to catch bait(panfish) and I see his rod going off. Some type of turtle has got hung up and is trying to break the rod in half(still in the holder), so I go over, reel in turtle(reel had some heavy line on) unhook the turtle and put the rod in the rest. Family comes back and I hear the man grumbling about his rod. I let him know what had happened and all was cool. 
He wasn't passed out drunk though like your man.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

If the guy was drunk AND an Idiot I would have just moved away from him and let the guy with the drum on deal with him .. stink eye and all


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Reminds me of a story when I made a suicide run to the Point many years ago to meet up with Neil and Marshall.

Long story short...While dead stickin' on the North side of the Point ,bailing dog fish after dog all nite long and Neil sitting in his truck talking to _________( purposely left blank to protect the innocent )... me and Marshal limit out on ocean stripers... they were lean but a over 40 inches!!! During the ruckus we leave Neil's pole in the rod holder and his rig was all jacked up. He accuses me and Marshal for sabatage... LOL... 

Fortunately...Neil and Marshal were shacking up in one of Kenny's ( Drumdum ) and Jodie's rooms and DD wakes Neil up in the morning and sez the stripers were blitzing at HI Inlet..... Neil finally catches his fish...

Moral of the story.... is your there to fish, fish.... leave all the personal stuff behind. Have fun, catch ur fish, enjoy being out! 

You should also stay at Drumdum's place  if you need a hook up to the next days fishing!!!! LOL


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

If it were me, I wouldn't have said a thing. If it were a keeper, well that would have been HIS loss. That's just stupid. You're there to fish, not get a load on.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

What kind of blanks were they? A lousy wrap job can always be cut off and done the right way.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

LMAO, that is priceless. kick him in the junk and tell him to get his crap out of the water and off the point...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> LMAO, that is priceless. kick him in the junk and tell him to get his crap out of the water and off the point...


Dern, someone kicking you in the junk on the beach while asleep will make you poop yourself.......


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

So does that mean if Chuck ever falls asleep on the beach and we need to wake him up to tend to his rods, we can kick him in the junk and tell him to get his crap out of the water?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

right.................


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> So does that mean if Chuck ever falls asleep on the beach and we need to wake him up to tend to his rods, we can kick him in the junk and tell him to get his crap out of the water?


One problem is I wont be drunk and passed out since I dont drink, sleeping is one thing drunk and stupid is another


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That is why I didn't say drunk and passed out. LOL Figured I would adapt it to you.....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I would have just reeled the lines in*

tell the guy with the drum they are not mine rods, they belong to drunk on the beach.

No big deal.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Well there are times you just never know. Back when we could fish false point and the stripers were around, Jareth, Mudd and I were at the inlet fishing. Now I mean it was wicked wicked cold, like a divorce attorney's heart. We are wading out to the bar, catch a fish and wade back. BTW, did I mention it was frickin cold??

On one wade back to the truck, this guy pulls up in a BMW suv, grey if I remember correctly. Proceeds to get his rod out of the back and sets it up.
He then wades out, in this frigid, frickin cold water, stays 20 min or so, catches a nice striper and wades back and leaves.

Nothing out of the usual......Except, wait for it......this guy has on a pair of running shorts, sneakers of some sort, a tee shirt and a light pullover nylon windbreaker.    

I am telling you the shrinkage factor was high that day and that is how this dude wades out and fishes the bar.. Unbelievable 

He must have been well insulated from within. So there are many of them out there, just be careful guys....


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Sounds like Nick except he would have been barefooted.

No BMW either.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sound like some of the stories I've heard about LIP.... Where the guy throws out 2or3 rods,then mosseys on down the pier to catch some spot.... Meanwhile he gets a run and will get p*ssed if you don't go get em...

Now that I think about it.. As was said before,kick'n him in his junk don't sound like a bad idea...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Cdog said:


> So I was fishing the point and this dude parks right beside me. Gets out and cast out. Then starts talking to me telling me how he builds his own rods and blah blah and I noticed he was casting out bottom rigs with two mullet heads. He was telling me how far he was casting and I was like OK. Then he gets drunk and passes out, so a guy gets a drum on and I have to reel this guys chit in so the guy can land his drum and I get the stink eye like I was with this idiot. Should I have just cut his lines instead of reeling it in and puting them back in his rack?????:beer:


 Let it go, wake the guy if you can. Thats it.


dirtyhandslopez said:


> Wine all over the keyboard
> Alrighty then, would would you do if you saw someone hanging around with a crossbow in a tree in your back yard, but said he was only chasing squirrels? And he looked kinda funny too. And, he had a thing for peanut butter in jars.


 Couldn't say chit. 00 knocks anything out of a tree.


dirtyhandslopez said:


> I read it wrong last night:beer:
> Would have done the same thing. Would have told him why I did it before the stink eye.
> Had to do roughly the same last summer. Was camping at Sandbridge and the campsite had a canal round it(full of smallmouth btw). Site next door leaves the tent pitch to go out of the campsite, leaving a baited rod in the water. I'm trying to catch bait(panfish) and I see his rod going off. Some type of turtle has got hung up and is trying to break the rod in half(still in the holder), so I go over, reel in turtle(reel had some heavy line on) unhook the turtle and put the rod in the rest. Family comes back and I hear the man grumbling about his rod. I let him know what had happened and all was cool.
> He wasn't passed out drunk though like your man.


 That is the way it used to work. :fishing:


AL_N_VB said:


> Reminds me of a story when I made a suicide run to the Point many years ago to meet up with Neil and Marshall.
> 
> Long story short...While dead stickin' on the North side of the Point ,bailing dog fish after dog all nite long and Neil sitting in his truck talking to _________( purposely left blank to protect the innocent )... me and Marshal limit out on ocean stripers... they were lean but a over 40 inches!!! During the ruckus we leave Neil's pole in the rod holder and his rig was all jacked up. He accuses me and Marshal for sabatage... LOL...
> 
> ...


 Gov will get you. I have been staying in a room with a guy during a fishing trip. I have only ever "shacked Up" with a girl. LOL. OBAMA made me say it.


Tacpayne said:


> LMAO, that is priceless. kick him in the junk and tell him to get his crap out of the water and off the point...


 IDIOTS/ASSHOLES. Thats just stupid. Some will kill you and not bat an eye.


Fish Hunter said:


> Well there are times you just never know. Back when we could fish false point and the stripers were around, Jareth, Mudd and I were at the inlet fishing. Now I mean it was wicked wicked cold, like a divorce attorney's heart. We are wading out to the bar, catch a fish and wade back. BTW, did I mention it was frickin cold??
> 
> On one wade back to the truck, this guy pulls up in a BMW suv, grey if I remember correctly. Proceeds to get his rod out of the back and sets it up.
> He then wades out, in this frigid, frickin cold water, stays 20 min or so, catches a nice striper and wades back and leaves.
> ...


 It seems FISHING HAS ????????. When I fish, I am alone. I'm fishing. pier,surf, fresh,salt, etc. Stop the PARTY. WE drank at the point. Not WHILE FISHING. Party people got 'bumped", sat down, chilled out. Try to "Kick a guy in the nuts", may be the last thing you ever do. As to the last post, He KNOWS something you DON'T. LOL.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

rattler said:


> Let it go, wake the guy if you can. Thats it.
> 
> Couldn't say chit. 00 knocks anything out of a tree.
> 
> ...


With a lot of your senseless ramblings I have read I find true irony in you calling anyone an idiot or asshole. Some people have this think called sarcasm, look it up it can be entertaining in the right situation.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> Reminds me of a story when I made a suicide run to the Point many years ago to meet up with Neil and Marshall.
> 
> Long story short...While dead stickin' on the North side of the Point ,bailing dog fish after dog all nite long and Neil sitting in his truck talking to _________( purposely left blank to protect the innocent )... me and Marshal limit out on ocean stripers... they were lean but a over 40 inches!!! During the ruckus we leave Neil's pole in the rod holder and his rig was all jacked up. He accuses me and Marshal for sabatage... LOL...
> 
> ...


1. Kenny's by far is the best place to stay. 

2. Your memory is the perfect example of the older I get the better I was.

what actually happened.

Neil: Dude, me and Marshall are goin fishin this weekend you wanna go?
Al: No I got honey dos
Neil: Cool, well lemme know.


Next day:

Neil: yeah I got one last night, we lost one too
Al: Where you fishin?
Neil: Northside of the Point
Al: WHere?
Neil: Don't worry about it.
Al: I might be able to swing by for a little, get any this morning?

Later that night:

Al: Where you at?
Neil: Fishin
Al: Where? Im on the beach
Neil: HUH? look for my truck
Al: Oh so your fishin here. 
Neil: Ya.

Al sets up 3 rods and casts where Im casting....


I did have a phone call that did end up taking about 2 hours instead of 2 min.

Al reels in my line from casting over me. Leaves it in a tangled mess and continues to fish.

Each of the four fish they caught they brought to the truck to show me....

Al drank all my beer and then passed out. Marshall and I fished till light.

Went back to DD's and passed out.

then JODY came in and woke us up.... I got one. 

So we did all limit out. Kenny was the man and gave us our FHB shirts.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Dog,

to your og ?

I think fishing the point or anywhere else really if he was that close, i woulda reeled it in too if for nothing else not to tangle me up.

btw, I think im over the hump, thanks for the motivation.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Dang dog why cant you just let things go? I said I was sorry...let it go


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NTKG said:


> 1. Kenny's by far is the best place to stay.
> 
> 2. Your memory is the perfect example of the older I get the better I was.
> 
> ...


 Never forget that day.. Best day on the beach here in Hatty for stripers with a lure involved.. 7 as big as 38lbs before you and Teo got there,after fighting through the "parade traffic" in Hatteras....  Ya'll deserved dem fhb shirts,just for making it through...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Neil, good deal! I am proud of ya!!!

Jay, even you couldn't be as stupid as the "sharpie"!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

NTKG said:


> btw, I think im over the hump, thanks for the motivation.


If you need a nicotine hit, come over, I have some new fresh tobacco.
So, the A/C used to catch fish huh?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> 1. Kenny's by far is the best place to stay.
> 
> 2. Your memory is the perfect example of the older I get the better I was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Sound like some of the stories I've heard about LIP.... Where the guy throws out 2or3 rods,then mosseys on down the pier to catch some spot.... Meanwhile he gets a run and will get p*ssed if you don't go get em...
> 
> Now that I think about it.. As was said before,kick'n him in his junk don't sound like a bad idea...


That's a dog gone lie, Kenny.

We only throw one rod out before we walk away.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Fish Hunter said:


> Well there are times you just never know. Back when we could fish false point and the stripers were around, Jareth, Mudd and I were at the inlet fishing. Now I mean it was wicked wicked cold, like a divorce attorney's heart. We are wading out to the bar, catch a fish and wade back. BTW, did I mention it was frickin cold??
> 
> On one wade back to the truck, this guy pulls up in a BMW suv, grey if I remember correctly. Proceeds to get his rod out of the back and sets it up.
> He then wades out, in this frigid, frickin cold water, stays 20 min or so, catches a nice striper and wades back and leaves.
> ...


He must've been Canadian.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Mention to others he isn't with you, reel his rig in THEN cut his line and put his bottom rig in his truck. Then steal his booze...so he doesn't drink anymore when he wakes up of course.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Well, at least he passed out and got out of your way. Unlike someone I ran into who had waders and no shirt, who wouldn't move down the congo line as we drifted. Then had the nerve get mad at me for telling him to move down to straight his line out.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> If it were me, I wouldn't have said a thing. If it were a keeper, well that would have been HIS loss. That's just stupid. You're there to fish, not get a load on.


 Good post


Tacpayne said:


> With a lot of your senseless ramblings I have read I find true irony in you calling anyone an idiot or asshole. Some people have this think called sarcasm, look it up it can be entertaining in the right situation.


 I get bad around christmas. I have said I was sorry. My "rambels" had a point, you just had to think about it. As to the names, Not personal. EVER. A situation, thats up to you. I will never call anyone out on the board. PM, yep. The I/A is just the way I see people, Black/White/etc. I could not care less what people think of me. I just want to help young people learn and grow while fishing. I guess that is not enough.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I would have woke him up and made him get his lines in. Give him the stink eye.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

rattler said:


> Good post
> 
> 
> I get bad around christmas. I have said I was sorry. My "rambels" had a point, you just had to think about it. As to the names, Not personal. EVER. A situation, thats up to you. I will never call anyone out on the board. PM, yep. The I/A is just the way I see people, Black/White/etc. I could not care less what people think of me. I just want to help young people learn and grow while fishing. I guess that is not enough.


So calling a person an asshole/idiot in a thread isn't personal or calling them out on the board? Wow you are a walking talking oxymoron. Kinda like the the pm you sent titled" grow up" that you only sent to call me an idiot... yep I'm the one that needs to grow up


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Chuck, if you kick someone in the junk and they keep quiet and dont make a sound nor their friends, do they win 600$? lol

Hope ya have seen Silent library before...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> So calling a person an asshole/idiot in a thread isn't personal or calling them out on the board? Wow you are a walking talking oxymoron. Kinda like the the pm you sent titled" grow up" that you only sent to call me an idiot... yep I'm the one that needs to grow up


 I have never "CALLED A NAME" on this board or anyother and idiot or asshole. MY NAME has been bashed. I tried to explain. Take it or leave it. Think. the talky guy was a passed out drunk, so you kick the guy in the nuts and he wakes up, pulls a gun and shoots you dead. OH, hes a cop. YOU DIE. All of my posts are about fishing together. Dealing with each other. Most will, some will not. YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO TELL/TOUCH anyones stuff unless you are told you can. I never drink when I fish. Never on the beach/pier/boat/etc. Weekend trip, only off the beach. I do not CALL names Tacpayne. If you resemble something I said, thats on you, not me. jmho


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

rattler said:


> I have never "CALLED A NAME" on this board or anyother and idiot or asshole. MY NAME has been bashed. I tried to explain. Take it or leave it. Think. the talky guy was a passed out drunk, so you kick the guy in the nuts and he wakes up, pulls a gun and shoots you dead. OH, hes a cop. YOU DIE. All of my posts are about fishing together. Dealing with each other. Most will, some will not. YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO TELL/TOUCH anyones stuff unless you are told you can. I never drink when I fish. Never on the beach/pier/boat/etc. Weekend trip, only off the beach. *I do not CALL names Tacpayne*. If you resemble something I said, thats on you, not me. jmho


Would you like for me to post the PM where you call names. You take a thread that is funny and people are picking and cracking jokes and submit more of your ignorance. I have never said a thing about you that wasnt true or supported by posts that you have made on here, maybe I should search and dig up some of your ramblings to show you. As for the idiot/asshole yep I can do a dern good job of being one if the situation calls for it. You have some serious problems with this everyone killing everyone crap also, Cops arent the only people with guns. Do you really think a cop would kill you over kicking him in the junk, not if he knows his laws he wont. Just out of curioustiy are you so pissed because this was you? And a side note, He would be very lucky to keep his stuff if that situation came up with the right crowd on teh point, There are a lot of guys that dont take stuff like that very kindly


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Chuck you are just going to have to relax and ignore him, like he said he wont call you an idiot on the board just in a pm like he sent me a few days ago where his opening line was "you are an Idiot". everyone knows who the idiots are so there really is no point to even try and communicate with him. Maybe some day after he has called everyone in the world an idiot he will have somewhere to fit in.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yall just cant let it go can ya


----------

